# dawgware quiver setup.....with a pack ?



## ky_longbow (Apr 27, 2010)

hey ive packed mine around quiet a bit,when using already hung lockon stands or the blind, but plan on using a lonewolf alpha hangon alot this season, just wondering how you guys pack this style quiver with a set of climbing sticks and a stand strapped on your back......and maybe even a backpack............i know im beating a dead horse here, but tried the search option with no luck.......thanks !


----------



## Dennis (Apr 27, 2010)

I use mine with a backpack but the strap gets on my neck. Im going to get a clip or sew some velcro to my shoulder strap on my backpack to keep it off and things should be fine


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 27, 2010)

When I carry my climbing stands to the woods I usually Strap the Quiver onto the stand. still accessible but attached to the stand instead of me.  Slide the strap over some part of the Stand and let it hang like you would be wearing it.


----------



## Mudfeather (Apr 27, 2010)

mine just hangs a littlr further foward with my stuff on my back.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be talking to Jsog about building me another one in the next few months that will clip to my cat quiver VI (i don't use the mini that came with it).


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine hangs under my right arm. Mike


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 28, 2010)

On my homemade version, I just strap my quiver to the right side of my pack. I have a lashing strap there and when I put it through the webbing on my quiver it hangs just perfect.


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 28, 2010)

NgaBowhunter. That looks like an Eberlestock pack. I thought I was the only one up here with one of those!! Besides that wouldn't count. them things have got so many lashers, attachers and spare D rings on you can attach anything to em.

I would call/pm/email John and have him getcha one made with a spare D ring or three or maybe an extra fasttek attachment and strap. If ya aint wantin a new one?? send him ya old one back. I bet for a small fee he would get it altered for ya.

The quivers were originally designed to be attached to a hunting vest as well as be dettached from the vest and a strap placed on them and them wore without the vest. The vest attachments are connected to hook up to the quiver exactly where the straps do.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Lance, that is a Badlands Hypervent pack. I won it at an archery shoot. Very comfortable and plenty of places to strap things.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Apr 29, 2010)

Doug, I haven't had any problems using mine with my ALICE pack (even with a deer in it) and stand on my back. 

I can relate to what Dennis said about the strap on the neck. I solved that problem by sewing a large button on my Primos Bowhunters Vest. It keeps the strap in place and off my neck.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Warren for the info


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for the info guys, i have the same problem , if i wear the dawgware with a pack it eats my neck up,gonna figure it out or just use a small bow quiver when im packing the lonewolf and the sticks......


----------



## Dennis (Apr 29, 2010)

Ive seen a clip on some back pack straps for holding thing of your neck if i can find a source i will let yall know


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a velcro strap to my Alice Pack or to my turkey vest to keep my quiver strap off my neck. Mike


----------

